
Why I started writing tests – and other stories - ire
https://chunksofco.de/why-i-started-writing-tests-and-other-stories-422a2773b961
======
onion2k
I used to argue that tests were a waste of time and provided no real value.
Then I got a client who insisted on having them, so I had to write them, and I
started discovering subtle bugs in my code (an uncaught Promise rejection
here, a reference I thought was a copy there). They weren't things that would
show up in any typical manual testing or even everyday usage, but they were
there and _potentially_ could have caused problems. Now I write a lot of
tests, and I continue to catch those little bugs. And I spend _a lot_ less
time dealing with old code..

